# Sticky  Aquarium Tank Sizes and Dimensions



## Tazman

Here is a chart of Aquarium Dimensions and approximate filled weights.


----------



## Freshcatch

Thanks Tazman... always a good chart for reference


----------



## FranksTanks

Here is an online calculator that is also helpful; Calculating Aquarium Volume - The First Tank Guide - How Can I Figure Out How Much Water My Fish Tank Holds?

for weight, each gallon of water weighs 8.34lbs


----------

